# Can I remelt lip balm?



## Modesty (Jul 30, 2012)

I made lip balms and they did not turn out exactly the way I like them. I mismeasured one ingredient and it messed the whole batch up. Can I remelt them and add the appropriate amount and repour them? Or will that damage something?


----------



## whistlernatural (Jul 30, 2012)

If you have any heat sensitive ingredients (i.e. vitamin e, essential oils, etc... ) then it's probably best to start over, but you can always give it a try to see how it turns out.  You are definitely not the first to mess up during a formulation and to try to go back and fix it.  Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't.  

Lisa
___________________________
http://www.whistlernaturals.com


----------



## Modesty (Jul 30, 2012)

I do have vit E and EO in there.  :roll:  It is still useable, but not enough CO or EO in there.


----------



## itunu (Jul 31, 2012)

The flashpoint for vitamin E is actually quite high (check your supplier's data sheet for the exact flashpoint) even though we usually put it in the cool down stage so you can probably reheat.

EOs have different flashpoints - see http://www.nuscentscandle.com/essential ... chart.html as long as the EO you used is heated below the flashpoint you should be OK.


----------



## MychelleC (Jul 31, 2012)

Go for it.  I do it all the time when working on a formula.  And many people master-batch their lip balm base - make a big batch and then scoop out what they need, melt, and add flavor, etc.  HTH!


----------



## piscesgirl (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm no expert but, I've made a few lip balms and so I've made a few wonky batches.  I say you can definitely try to fix your oops! If it were me, I'd do the double boiler method as opposed to heating in the microwave. This will give you more control over the batch. Stay by the stove to stir and this will speed the melting process and prevent scorching.

Now.. if you've used essential oils, be advised that the potency of your oils _will_ decrease each time you heat (scent and effectiveness) - this is why we add them when the wax and carrier oils have mostly cooled. Also, a note about Peppermint EO which is used a lot in lip balm - I've noticed that the smell dissipates before the effect of it. So you might be careful of that - test it on your own lips to be sure it's only cooling and doesn't induce a burning sensation. 

Hope this helps!


----------

